# 5 weeks old are they ready to move out?



## hoshikou (Feb 26, 2010)

*7 weeks old are they ready to move out?*

edit; just noticed i put 5 rather than 7 as the post name ... silly me 

my babies are around 7 weeks old and are starting to eat on thier own, they have been flying around the avary with thier family for about a week now. 

Are they ready to move out of thier parents house?  can they now be moved into out indoor cage to start the taming process? 

or should I leave them a bit longer in the avery?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

They are not weaned yet. parent raised birds take longer than handfed. Most times I have learned by watching mine they are fully weaned at 10-12 weeks of age.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Are the parents still feeding the babies? If they are, the babies aren't ready to move out yet. They need to be fully self-sufficient at feeding before they're ready to leave mom and dad.

I've heard the opposite about weaning age - that parent-fed birds wean faster than handfed. I don't have any personal experience to back it up though.


----------

